# Alberto Del Rio hates The Miz



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


I was wondering the exact same thing :lmao


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


Miz has a rocket up him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I could see how they don't get along. Del Rio is a legit luchador from Mexico and many people IMO see Miz as a guy who cares more about how he looks or being on Jimmy fallon than learning an armbar or something.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


Well he said Miz runs away alot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Well he said Miz runs away alot.


*I guess ADR has a slow wind up? haha*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the Miz, but I can somehow see him running like a bitch. lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Doesn't change the fact that Miz is 100x more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Heel said:


> Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


You're mistaking Miz fans for the Team Bring It, aka CeNation for Adults.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe this to be true. miz is all talk no action. He is weak and a sorry excuse for a wrestler


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Heel said:


> Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


*Punk would get abuse for not liking The Miz? lol I don't see that at all.*


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

It's just too bad Miz is more entertaining than his boring, non-over ass. And people wonder why he gets absolutely no heat.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

#ReasonstolikeADR


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Who is Alberto Del Rio??


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Who is Alberto Del Rio??


Well, I mean, not to make you feel like crap but:

2x WWE Champion
2011 Royal Rumble Winner
2011 Money in the Bank Winner

And I don't even like /like/ the guy. lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang this must be gang up on Miz week. 

Del Rio's probably right though.

BTW, that should be Miz's gimmick. I got picked on so look at me! Good job Del Rio. Now you just need to go work on your own character.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Doesnt suprise me Miz comes across as a cocky bastard and Alberto Del Rio should punch him one


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

let punk say this about the miz and and see this forum tearing him apart

and lol at del rio


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Imagines miz threatening adr to call the police or the ims if adr touches him


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Fabregas said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Miz is 100x more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


Not in this reality.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Well, I mean, not to make you feel like crap but:
> 
> 2x WWE Champion
> 2011 Royal Rumble Winner
> ...


AND STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL The Crowd doesn't give a shit about him...He's so BORING..Was never entertaining...And The Funniest Thing is his RING-Annoucer gets MORE Reaction than HIM......hahahahhahaahaha


----------



## wee bru (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a bit sad to hear that. I really like ADR, dude clearly has a big pair (i don't know many other people who would get into the ring with crocop while wearing a mask), is an excellent wrestler, and in my opinion is just missing one final piece that will make him the complete package. 

But the Miz hate seems to be a really old school thing, like old pros treating him like an overly familiar rookie. Miz has paid his dues, he made the WWE take notice of him, put the belt on him and give him the win at Wrestlemania.

It seems like Miz is going to be punished for his recent woes. I hope they put Miz in a good midcard programme, maybe move him to smackdown, and repair his reputation before giving him another push. As a face, i see Miz being quite important to the future of the WWE.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DoubleAwesome said:


> AND STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL The Crowd doesn't give a shit about him...He's so BORING..Was never entertaining...And The Funniest Thing is his RING-Annoucer gets MORE Reaction than HIM......hahahahhahaahaha


I think the problem ADR has with him is that, from what I know or hear, The Miz is turning pretty Diva nowadays. No backbone. Yes, he's entertaining (well, he used to be..), but it's not hard to think that Miz is kind of a pussy backstage.

He just... look like it lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I still look forward to Rio's return, that was funny as hell. LOL at the where is the abuse if Punk said this, Punk has said something similar to this and didn't get bashed.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

DoubleAwesome said:


> AND STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL The Crowd doesn't give a shit about him...He's so BORING..Was never entertaining...And The Funniest Thing is his RING-Annoucer gets MORE Reaction than HIM......hahahahhahaahaha


So true. The Miz would be getting nuclear heat if they ever gave him a monster push like that. I'm actually getting tired of the WWE trying to shove ADR down our throats. They should just move on and accept he's a failure with the fans.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Miz Might be a Pussy..But at least he's not a failure hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Miz was treated like shit when he was new in the company by jbl and co. the thing is adr came fresh outta nowhere and became champ won the royal rumble be,on the main even scene something that,took guys like dolph punk miz years to get miz has a point of calling him out on,things like that sometimes the truth hurt which is why I believe del rio is angry


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't help but imagine Del Rio drawing his arm back an unrealistic 20 feet and Miz running off with a cloud of dust... Yes, very cartoonish.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

"He run like a leetle girl"

Lol he ould sound hilarious saying that.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I still look forward to Rio's return, that was funny as hell. LOL at the where is the abuse if Punk said this, Punk has said something similar to this and didn't get bashed.


there were like 4 threads opened just because punk said miz looks stupid when trying to be angry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> I can't help but imagine Del Rio drawing his arm back an unrealistic 20 feet and Miz running off with a cloud of dust... Yes, very cartoonish.


:lmao careful, in this era, WWE will try to pull that one off.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


He probably wants to but holds back for the sake of his job.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, Del Rio comes across as a right [email protected]

Miz > Del Rio


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao careful, in this era, WWE will try to pull that one off.


sad thing is the would really try to pull this off


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Miz Might be a Pussy..But at least he's not a failure hahahahahahahhaha


That... sounded actually pretty pathetic XD


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel said:


> Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


Punk got over the Miz wrestling character.ADR looks like go with Mike Mizanin himself there's a difference and is funny that it looks like I'm like ADR...A couple of weeks ago there was a thread of who you think would end punching and I said the same reasons ADR say.

But don't worry people here hate ADR so they gonna take The Miz side.

Now lets be more lulzy.May this be a work for a The Miz face turn.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

There is no Reason for Del Rio to hate him...Miz earned everything he got..Alberto was just handed everything from the beginning


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Miz ain't much of a locker room darling is he...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

DoubleAwesome said:


> There is no Reason for Del Rio to hate him...Miz earned everything he got..Alberto was just handed everything from the beginning


Well you don't really need a legit reason to hate someone.Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

I can see The Miz being disliked because he is sort of the "new breed" that WWE want now.

They value charismatic guys, guys who can do interviews over the wrestlers who can wrestle.

Bound to cause some bad blood with the people who have spent their lives training but arent charismatic.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week is not good for The Miz. The report about him being responsible for Survivor Series' low buyrate, two botches on RAW and then ADR comes out and tells us he hates him. I can totally see Miz dodging Del Rio so I most likely believe this report. Hope ADR comes back soon.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Miz is so good at his job, his co-workers want to kick his ass. #DamnThatBoyGood.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Miz is actually a real humble guy from what I heard. I still do think this is a work.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> sad thing is the would really try to pull this off


Even sadder when I can actually picture it happening, considering Miz always runs through the audience. To be fair thou, Del Rio really seems like a non friendly dude in reality, almost like something little would still be able to piss him off. But that's just me, I don't know the guy personally.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Even sadder when I can actually picture it happening, considering Miz always runs through the audience. To be fair thou, Del Rio really seems like a non friendly dude in reality, almost like something little would still be able to piss him off. But that's just me, I don't know the guy personally.


Read all the interview dude (isn't long) he admit to not be the friendly type.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe he's talking about playing WWE 12? :lmao


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


Everytime he tries it he gets arrested and deported.

Was a joke people, chill.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

A Miz face turn must be in the works. Won't be long before Miz and ADR are feuding, and Miz mentions that ADR is talking bad about him in interviews.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Guess it bothers him how over Miz was at one point. Poor Del Rio, he does try...


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I like them both.

but if they going for a real fight, Del Rio gonna win in few seconds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brodus Clay said:


> Read all the interview dude (isn't long) he admit to not be the friendly type.


Ok, I did, doesn't get along with most of them. I am not sure if that's what drives him in the ring, because sometimes he looks pretty damn aggressive in the ring.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Who is Alberto Del Rio??


How stupid are you?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Del Rio but Miz on his best day is about 10 times more entertaining than him.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ok, I did, doesn't get along with most of them. I am not sure if that's what drives him in the ring, because sometimes he looks pretty damn aggressive in the ring.


Yes this why I enjoy his ring work sometimes looks like he legit wants to hurt someone there.If Miz turns face I hope hes on a different brand.Oh wait the supershows.. poor dude


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Does anybody like the Miz? Poor guy.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

The Miz is having a horrible time lately.

I'd still take Miz over Alberto Del Whatshisname any day though for the sole reason that Miz actually has a character and isn't boring.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I like him. I just think he's been getting real sloppy and repetitive lately.

He's taken HBK's moniker as "that guy who backstabs you all the time."


----------



## maddivasus (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm starting to see Miz turn face at some point now. Maybe he and Ricardo could resolve their angle differences and team up?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Punk would get abuse for not liking The Miz? lol I don't see that at all.*


Punk gets hated on for 'bitching', so if he says anything negative then people get all mad about it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Heel said:


> Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


Punk more or less DID say this in an interview the other week. He was saying how The Miz was really loud and stuff and walked around the lockeroom being really loud


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao Does anybody like the Miz? Poor guy.


Ziggler said a few months ago that even if they're budies everybody hates him... :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Punk more or less DID say this in an interview the other week. He was saying how The Miz was really loud and stuff and walked around the lockeroom being really loud


I'm guessing all the Punk haters bitched about it.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past Vince to tell ADR to bury him a interview or something if the backstage heat is legit. It's that or all of this is a work. There's no way all of a sudden that the golden boy has so quickly fell out of favor...Or maybe everyone's finally realizing how much of a hack Miz is.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm inclined to believe this for the simple fact that I seldom hear a wrestler say anything positive about Miz and if they do it always starts off with "I don't like the guy, BUT...."


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Del Rio is awesome. Miz would be pretty fearful of Del Rio considering he's as good on the mic and is one of the best in the company in the ring. How people can like Miz over Del Rio is beyond me.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heel said:


> Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


 Stop for a minute and get Punk's rod out your mouth this thread has nothing to do with him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

rcc said:


> :lmao Del Rio is awesome. Miz would be pretty fearful of Del Rio considering *he's as good on the mic* and is one of the best in the company in the ring. How people can like Miz over Del Rio is beyond me.


not sure if srs




but then i saw your avy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rockymark94 said:


> Stop for a minute and get Punk's rod out your mouth this thread has nothing to do with him.


CM Punk is your WWE Champion. Everything is to do with him. Also, it's important to expose this board's double standards.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Punk more or less DID say this in an interview the other week. He was saying how The Miz was really loud and stuff and walked around the lockeroom being really loud


Punk said Miz needs to work on his angry faces and is loud. That's it. How is that the same as "I legitimately hate him and want to punch him in the face."

Punk's a top face now, so this means the haters will find any way to make it seem like PUNK BERRIES EVRY1. Heel is correct, nice catch on the double standard.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

rcc said:


> :lmao Del Rio is awesome. Miz would be pretty fearful of Del Rio considering he's as good on the mic and is one of the best in the company in the ring. *How people can like Miz over Del Rio is beyond me.*


I'm gonna assume most like Miz simply because he's been there longer, therefore more familiar, they've seen him grow as a superstar. ADR while he has accomplished a lot, is still relatively new compared to Miz.

Had they both came in at the same time I'm willing to bet Miz wouldn't have had as many supporters as ADR.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

rcc said:


> :lmao Del Rio is awesome. Miz would be pretty fearful of Del Rio considering he's as good on the mic and is one of the best in the company in the ring. How people can like Miz over Del Rio is beyond me.


I don't know. You may want to ask 90% of the WWE audience that question considering Miz gets bigger reactions than Alberto no Heat.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I like ADR and have always stuck up for him but in this case he just needs to shut the hell up. Miz has actually built himself up in the WWE from bottom up and is considered a top 5 guy in the company from what he's done in the WWE and not what he did before that or where he's from. Perhaps ADR is frustrated that Miz actually gets a crowd reaction? I don't have any issues with ADR disliking Miz but for him to put this out in public is rather embarassing if you ask me and I lost some respect for him after reading this.

It's too bad that they don't get along because they both can benefit from teaching other there strengths and weaknesses. ADR can Wrestle circles around Miz while Miz DESTROYS ADR on the mic and overall charisma. This is just a one sided view from ADR so I'm guessing Miz doesn't think too highly of ADR as a person either but the difference is that he's not going to go out on a radio show and look like a moron bashing one of his fellow workers. This should never happen with a current employee...especially with two of the top five or six performers in the whole entire company.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wasn't it common knowledge that alot of guys didn't like Miz but his hard work kind of won them over? Del rio wasn't there to see Miz's hard work that contributed to his rise, he's just been there long enough to basically see Miz in a top spot so maybe Miz to a degree has revolted back to that guy many don't like and maybe that's part of the reason for his decline over the year, but Miz doesn't not come off as a guy that fans take serious or the guys in the back in terms of a wrestler. As a guy with the background that Del-Rio has and Im guessing as a guy that takes wrestling so serious, seeing a guy like Miz probably aggravates him..


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting article. I strongly dislike them both, bot hopefully Del Rio punches him already.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a work, and the first step in ADR's faceturn.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

lhama said:


> It's a work, and the first step in ADR's faceturn.


 If it's a work why the hell would he say This is not part of the show


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Cactus said:


> Miz is actually a real humble guy from what I heard. I still do think this is a work.


Perhaps it is a work as I didn't really think about that when first reading it. That would be the only thing to excuse ADR's ignorance here.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio does have a good point. If the Miz can be a wrestler and a WWE champion then David Arquette can be one too I guess..... oh wait a second. WWE hires only people that have never written pro wrestling shows before and only have experience in real movies or tv shows.... that suck so they might as well bring along their actors from those failed shows to wrestle matches.

See Del Rio does have a good point. I'm not discrediting anything Miz has accomplished for himself in WWE but he'll always be a open target for his past and I've never been impressed by the Miz personally so if somebody hates the guy they might have a valid point to. I'm sure Tony or CJ from the Real World would love to be where the Miz is at and not working at Burger King and living back in their parents basement after Real World Road Rules 20 rejected them for participation.


WAIT A SECOND

Has anybody noticed the correlation yet between JBL and Alberto Del Rio? Perhaps the Miz is just that good at irritating the other guy with a limo and Del Rio can't see that Miz is just playing him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rcc said:


> :lmao Del Rio is awesome. Miz would be pretty fearful of Del Rio considering he's as good on the mic and is one of the best in the company in the ring. How people can like Miz over Del Rio is beyond me.


I like Del Rio because he is extremely good in the ring, and has a badass attitude. Miz is more entertaining in other aspects that people care about thou. Miz can get a little repetitive, but his mic/promo skills and ability to work the crowed really helped the dude out. He isn't that bad as an in ring worker either, just been off his game lately. Miz seems to be the hot topic the past couple of days, so I guess Miz wins again, in a way. lol


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Azuran said:


> I don't know. You may want to ask 90% of the WWE audience that question considering Miz gets bigger reactions than Alberto no Heat.


I didn't know there was a correlation between reaction and talent. If that's the case Johnny Ace is the most talented person in wrasslin' today.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ADR should show this kind of passion when he's on fucking TV instead of being boring all the time.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

^ I was just thinking the same thing! He has great in ring ability, all he needs is this type of passion and he'd be perfection.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I like Del Rio because he is extremely good in the ring, and has a badass attitude. Miz is more entertaining in other aspects that people care about thou. Miz can get a little repetitive, but his mic/promo skills and ability to work the crowed really helped the dude out. He isn't that bad as an in ring worker either, just been off his game lately. Miz seems to be the hot topic the past couple of days, so I guess Miz wins again, in a way. lol


I agree with all of that. I'm a fan of Miz and on his day is great on the mic, but you just know when Del Rio gets back from injury he'll take Miz's position and never look back. He's just that more talented than Miz.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

DoubleAwesome said:


> If it's a work why the hell would he say This is not part of the show


The reality/worked shoot/media trolling era? I think ADR will get a lot of heat backstage for airing the dirty laundry, while being employed, but if it's a work, then they can take this insignificant interview, and test the reaction.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Del Rio has massive potential, but he hasn't been given the chance to connect with the audience in any way. I really like the guy but can't get behind his promos. He has outstanding ability in the ring and is a fantastic athlete. Miz, on the other hand, has topped out his potential in the ring and still looks like a little bitch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't hate Miz, but I'd mark if Del Rio beat his ass irl


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

Fabregas said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Miz is 100x more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


not really. I'd rather watch Del Rio wrestle (just keep him off the mic) then watch a Miz promo or a match for that matter. Del Rio can wrestle and is championship material if he could just get a good gimmick going.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

cool when Del Rio comes out to the ring to crickets next time he can ask miz why he's able to get a reaction... and i know miz's reaction is smaller but compared to del rio he's like the fucking rock.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why are people hating on adr?

Do you identify with bitches like miz so you feel butt hurt?


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i just think taking unnecessary pot shots at wrestler's in interviews is lame and comes across as catty regardless of whether or not it is justified and if I'm ADR i'm trying to find a way to relate to the crowd or thinking of a gimmick that might actually get me over rather than going on the radio and saying I hate him! He's too loud! And doesn't wrestle Good!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Although Miz is ten times more entertaining than Del Rio, this doesn't surprise me. Miz comes across as an "all talk, no action" guy that runs his mouth but doesn't have the guts to back it up. Maybe that's why they've made it his gimmick too. Hell, I think Cena also doesn't like him, as he took a sneaky shot at him in that promo in 22 August on the Raw that took place in Canada, in Edmonton - I think.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow went through 10 pages and absolutely no Del Rio hate except from Miz marks. Punk said something similar to this and the thread ballooned to tons of pages of oh Punk is burying Miz. 

On to the point i would think this is a work because what Del Rio is saying is he actually hates the person not the character Miz. And seeing as how they work together theres no way theyd be on the same show if he hated Miz that much. Someone said Del Rio faceturn. a Miz faceturn would be far better. They should have turned him face months ago. 

And also i think Del Rio is the better of the 2 anyway. on smackdown this guy was amazing. I went to the Royal Rumble last year and i marked to Del Rio. he is amazing in the ring something you cant say for Miz.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Interesting article. I strongly dislike them both, bot hopefully Del Rio punches him already.


This. I don't like either of them, and have openly expressed my feelings about both them many times on this forum, so I wouldn't be opposed Del Rio punching The Miz at all. I do however understand where Del Rio is coming when he claims he's a real athlete, as he was wrestling for 10+ years in Mexico prior to joining the WWE, has had experience in legitimate fighting in MMA, and is quite the veteran. Whereas The Miz, has been wrestling 7+ years but is still a awful wrestler, has a terribly unconvincing appearance that makes him look like he's apart of a boyband instead of an actual athlete, and he only got pushed in the first place from being a media whore, by appearing on every TV show and radio broadcast possible to get his name out there and make him think he's some kind of wannabe-celebrity. Vince McMahon eventually realized The Miz had quite the experience in the media, and made him his personal workhorse for endorsing the product in the media, by once again appearing on TV shows advertising PPV's and such. Because Vince loved the free publicity, he rewarded The Miz with the push of his career and that's the *only* reason why he became a WWE Champion, and not because of this ''he worked so hard to get where is'' bullshit, he didn't earn, nor deserve, his current position in the company.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

if people wanted to see Del Rio on TV he'd be getting these invites too he's just boring...


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

rise said:


> This. I don't like either of them, and have openly expressed my feelings about both them many times on this forum, so I wouldn't be opposed Del Rio punching The Miz at all. I do however understand where Del Rio is coming when he claims he's a real athlete, as he was wrestling for 10+ years in Mexico prior to joining the WWE, has had experience in legitimate fighting in MMA, and is quite the veteran. Whereas The Miz, has been wrestling 7+ years but is still a awful wrestler, only got pushed in the first place from being a media whore, by appearing on every TV show and radio broadcast possible to get his name out there and make him think he's some kind of wannabe-celebrity. Vince McMahon eventually realized The Miz had quite the experience in the media, and made him his personal workhorse for endorsing the product in the media, by once again appearing on TV shows advertising PPV's and such. Because Vince loved the free publicity, he rewarded The Miz with the push of his career and that's the *only* reason why he became a WWE Champion, and not because of this ''he worked so hard to get where is'' bullshit, he didn't earn, nor deserve, his current position in the company.


Yet Those two on your signature make SEX with the Creative to even stay Employed...Pathetic...Just Pathetic


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

DOTL said:


> Dang this must be gang up on Miz week.


actually, maybe since Miz screwed up with R truth, he is in the dog house. So, Del Rio feels he can say whatever he wants about him and WWE won't womp him for it. 

These two should feud in the WWE, it might actually be interesting knowing it's real.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Yet Those two on your signature make SEX with the Creative to even stay Employed...Pathetic...Just Pathetic


And you can prove that how? At least everything I said about The Miz was the truth, and I know it's hard for you marks to accept.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

rise said:


> And you can prove that how? At least everything I said about The Miz was the truth, and I know it's hard for you marks to accept.


Truth? What? Miz Earned everything he did with Hard Work..He paid his dues..While Del Rio didn't..He came and defeated REY MYSTERIO on his freakin debut....Then he would win the biggest Rumble in history...Then Retire Edge....Then Win the MITB..Then win the WWE title TWICE!..And if you can't get a reaction after that you're a lost cause...Miz is a star..Del Rio is a hater..period


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

seems likely haha


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

iMiZFiT said:


> I can see The Miz being disliked because he is sort of the "new breed" that WWE want now.
> 
> They value charismatic guys, guys who can do interviews over the wrestlers who can wrestle.
> 
> Bound to cause some bad blood with the people who have spent their lives training but arent charismatic.


"New breed"? WWE's always valued charisma and mic skills over wrestling skills. Look at the three biggest stars in the company's history: Hogan, Austin and Rocky. None of them were particularly bad wrestlers (Austin was very good in the ring actually, especially before he broke his neck), but they were all great on the mic. Look at the top guy of the last few years: John Cena. A bit of a hit-and-miss in-ring performer, but very charismatic and great on the mic.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

"He's phat and awgly" 

:lmao


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Little girls run away from ADR?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> "He's phat and awgly"
> 
> :lmao


:lmao And people say this guy can't cut good promos.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Tarfu said:


> "He's phat and awgly"
> 
> :lmao


0:34 So is legit hate.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ADR should keep Ricardo as his ring announcer, and get Coral from the Real World to be his manager.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> "He's phat and awgly"
> 
> :lmao


ADR is a fucking boss


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I like the Miz, but I can somehow see him running like a bitch. lmao


There were probably also guys holding Alberto back; he is a legit MMA fighter after all...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Definitely legit. A heel wouldn't openly bury another heel if not


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> "He's phat and awgly"
> 
> :lmao



:lmao

Buried, Where's this guy on TV?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Miz is 100x more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


doesnt change the fact that they are both miserable


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> ADR should keep Ricardo as his ring announcer, and get Coral from the Real World to be his manager.


lol I'm so glad someone remembered Coral. I would give anything to see Coral own Miz again like in the good old' days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate the Miz too.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> "He's phat and awgly"
> 
> :lmao


I can honestly see where Alberto Del Rio is coming from especially when he stated he is a “real athlete” and to see some mediocre talent like The Miz being pushed way beyond his abilities is a joke to him. But unfortunately Mr. Alberto… The Miz is a great media attention figure that has tons of charisma and knows how to promote for his company which is why he is in the position he is in today.

I can tell he is frustrated and of course there is some jealousy in the mix as well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I can honestly see where Alberto Del Rio is coming from especially when he stated he is a “real athlete” and to see some mediocre talent like The Miz being pushed way beyond his abilities is a joke to him. But unfortunately Mr. Alberto… The Miz is a great media attention figure that has tons of charisma and knows how to promote for his company which is why he is in the position he is in today.
> 
> I can tell he is frustrated and of course there is some jealousy in the mix as well.


I was with you until the jealousy bit. Jealous of what? ADR will still be a main eventer when he returns from injury, while Miz is being depushed at the moment


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Del Rio is just mad that even a guy like Miz gets a better reaction than him.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

JayEl said:


> lol I'm so glad someone remembered Coral. I would give anything to see Coral own Miz again like in the good old' days.


Dem tig ol bitties she had were unbelievable....that's all I remember about Coral.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Both superstars were pushed to the moon in a short amount of time and that revealed their flaws. Del Rio hardly gets a reaction from the crowd and is absolutely boring when it comes to his mic work. Miz can barely wrestle and puts me to sleep when he's in the ring. His promos have also become crap as of late which is surprising.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Dem tig ol bitties she had were unbelievable....that's all I remember about Coral.


Goddamn, I miss her!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

1:51 worth of Miz bashing fun! ^^^ "awgly" LOL.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I guess ADR has a slow wind up? haha*


that or it's his english. i'll go with the latter one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> "He's phat and awgly"
> 
> :lmao


Damn, it's pretty legit. You know, they say great feuds are generated from real heat, or maybe that's me just saying that. lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well lets be honest here, The Miz is much more entertaining then Alberto Del Rio, however Alberto Del Rio is the better wrestler then The Miz.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Loll wow Punk started The Miz hate train. Now they should bring JBL on the show. He'll probably spend half of it talking about how he hates Miz


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

I may not be too fond of ADR, but I understand his disgust. Like him or hate him, Del Rio is pretty legit and can go in the ring. The Miz epitomizes what's wrong with the WWE. He sends the message that anyone that can talk, and has below average ring skills can be big in The WWE. It's funny that people are to believe this transman can hold the biggest title in wrestling. If Miz went to prison he'd be everyone's bitch, including the other bitches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, when I hear him actually say it on video, it sounds like he's joking. Maybe he's not but the impression I got was that he's just joking around. I wouldn't be surprised if he's not, though, considering the backgrounds they have. I don't care either way.



> The Miz epitomizes what's wrong with the WWE. He sends the message that anyone that can talk, and has below average ring skills can be big in The WWE.


That's not what's wrong with the WWE at all, we need more guys like that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

DEL RIO IS A LEDGE, CAN'T W8 TILL HE'S BACK!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

It seems like im the only person who thinks Del Rio is better than Miz in everyway. Del Rio's probably the best 'wrestler' on Raw (maybe just behind Jericho) and in the top 5 on the mic (with Punk, Miz, Jericho, Cena).


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm now a fan of Del Rio. he speaks the truth


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> It seems like im the only person who thinks Del Rio is better than Miz in everyway. Del Rio's probably the best 'wrestler' on Raw (maybe just behind Jericho) and in the top 5 on the mic (with Punk, Miz, Jericho, Cena).


I wouldn't go that far, don't get me wrong I am a ADR mark but still find his character kind of dull sometimes, but since this is WRESTLING we are talking about I can look past that.

The Miz on the other hand sucks in the ring but is a good talker both inside and outside the wrestling environment.

My point is ADR is great and can outperform 95% of the roster but is not the whole package, and the Miz sucks but his mic skills save his ass.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sort of surprised that Coral was never tapped for at least a short stint in a wrestling ring back when Real World/Road Rules Challenges were the big thing on MTV. Coral had enough aggression and competitiveness for the entire women's locker room.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

del rio is a don. dont hate on him becaud your jedloaud;


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, if you don't realize this is kayfayabe you need a reality check.

Vince was reported as telling ADR to be more aggressive, apparently that means in and out of the ring. What better way to finally get him heat than make him out to be a jackass all over news and radio?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Lol, if you don't realize this is kayfayabe you need a reality check.
> 
> Vince was reported as telling ADR to be more aggressive, apparently that means in and out of the ring. What better way to finally get him heat than make him out to be a jackass all over news and radio?


Why would he go after another heel if he were doing this for a storyline?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

You are now imagining ADR as The Coyote and The Miz as the Roadrunner, constantly escaping his clutches backstage.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

:lmao , More reason for me to Like Del Rio, Sad enough he is no where near to the miz when it comes to getting heat :lmao


----------



## If Ya Smell (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Why would he go after another heel if he were doing this for a storyline?


Miz turning face and feuding with ADR? Can anyone else see this?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


He probably meant Miz ran away or chickened out. Sounds like something Miz would do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Why would he go after another heel if he were doing this for a storyline?


Unless Miz turns face out of nowhere, then I think Rio just does not like Miz.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

If Ya Smell said:


> Miz turning face and feuding with ADR? Can anyone else see this?


No, because Miz has no good reason to turn face at the moment and he'll likely continue feuding with Truth, especially after what happened on Raw.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

How dare he mock The Miz. Nobody mocks The Miz.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Lol, if you don't realize this is kayfayabe you need a reality check.
> 
> Vince was reported as telling ADR to be more aggressive, apparently that means in and out of the ring. What better way to finally get him heat than make him out to be a jackass all over news and radio?


You have no way of knowing if it was kayfabe or not any better than we do, and just because Vince said that doesn't mean it has to be fake. Miz is disliked by several Superstars, so ADR hating him for real is easy to believe.



Fargerov said:


> It seems like im the only person who thinks Del Rio is better than Miz in everyway. Del Rio's probably the best 'wrestler' on Raw (maybe just behind Jericho) and in the top 5 on the mic (with Punk, Miz, Jericho, Cena).


I am a fan of his work except his promos, which I found boring. He had great matches though. If he comes back with a better edge, I would love him.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

ADR is fine when he's booked like his original run, injuring big names like Rey and Christian, now he can't back up his attitude so he comes off as lame. Maybe a face turn could work if he's going to be booked as a weak heel.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Everyone hates The Miz, he's a little ass.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems real. I'm not a Miz fan by any means. The guy seems pretty cool in real life but he has nothing that I like in a wrestler. He can't even talk that good. Del Rio on the other hand is a legit badass, we need more guys like that in wrestling. Miz is only on top because he's a media whore who puts himself out there. Guys like Del Rio and Daniel Bryan got to the top the right way, because they could legit "GO"!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not what's wrong with the WWE at all, we need more guys like that.


Why the fuck would we need more crappy wrestlers?   Are you a David Otunga fan, by any chance?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Ms. got ethered tbh.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Wrestling has lost its masculinity because of wrestlers like the Miz. His role in NXT was embarrassing.

"whats your catchphrase?"


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

ADR is right, there's nothing similar about him and Miz. Miz actually gets a reaction.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Everyone who has gotten interview in the wwe has said they dislike the miz. I guess he stays on character backstage which can be really annoying having a cocky douchebag being loud and all. But outside the business hes one of the most humbled guys in there along with daniel bryan big show cena and mason ryan.

I wonder how wwe superstars feels about Michael Cole that guy is a douchebag in and outside the wwe.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Yet Those two on your signature make SEX with the Creative to even stay Employed...Pathetic...Just Pathetic


What does that have to do with this thread or the person you were responding to?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> That... sounded actually pretty pathetic XD



This LMAO get off Miz's nuts its cringing,and he may not be a failure yet but with whats been going on with him lately he's heading that route,loving his de-push.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ADR's the man. Hopefully he returns asap.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> Why the fuck would we need more crappy wrestlers?   Are you a David Otunga fan, by any chance?


I meant we need more guys that can talk, not deliberately crappy wrestlers. Wrestling doesn't matter. If they ARE crappy, then so be it, I don't care one way or the other, as long as they're bringing it on the mic, it doesn't matter. I'm not an Otunga fan by any chance but if he were capable of talking, I'd support a push for him, the same as I would Bryan if he could do it. Neither can, so neither deserve to be pushed just the same. This whole mentality that the business should reward the guys who are the best at these little play fighting skits is wrong, it's why ratings are down. They can't entertain people anymore, the fans are ashamed of the product because nobody connects with them, everybody bores the shit out of them.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant we need more guys that can talk, not deliberately crappy wrestlers. *Wrestling doesn't matter.* If they ARE crappy, then so be it, I don't care one way or the other, as long as they're bringing it on the mic, it doesn't matter. I'm not an Otunga fan by any chance but if he were capable of talking, I'd support a push for him, the same as I would Bryan if he could do it. Neither can, so neither deserve to be pushed just the same. This whole mentality that the business should reward the guys who are the best at these little play fighting skits is wrong, it's why ratings are down. They can't entertain people anymore, the fans are ashamed of the product because nobody connects with them, everybody bores the shit out of them.



wat


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio: like a boss!


----------



## firegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

Del rio would turn poor miz into a pretzel if he wanted too lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


He's efficient at that, ask Cro Cop.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> It seems like im the only person who thinks Del Rio is better than Miz in everyway. Del Rio's probably the best 'wrestler' on Raw (maybe just behind Jericho) and in the top 5 on the mic (with Punk, Miz, Jericho, Cena).


No. I actually like ADR.



EraOfAwesome said:


> Lol, if you don't realize this is kayfayabe you need a reality check.
> 
> Vince was reported as telling ADR to be more aggressive, apparently that means in and out of the ring. What better way to finally get him heat than make him out to be a jackass all over news and radio?


Good. I've been saying I there were a few wrestlers I thought were being held back, and he's one.



If Ya Smell said:


> Miz turning face and feuding with ADR? Can anyone else see this?


That's the only thing I could suggest.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

The Miz is the male Diva of the WWE! This guy is awful at everything he do. I can't think of him in a hardcore match, this guy is gonna cry like a bitch, when he cut himself with blade if he ever do that or get suspended for being pussy. hahahah


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Walls said:


> He's efficient at that, ask Cro Cop.


*:lmao X a billion

Fucking beautiful.*


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Del Rio, don't be a bully, be a star! Show tolerance and respect.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I gotta agree with mr Del Rio here. I gotta agree with him on the bullied and loud mouth part. I do think alot of the reality stars are those kind of persons really, trying to get revenge on the bullies with going on tv on a poor reality tv show.
But, I would have to say that Miz have succeeded with that. He´s earning great cash being in the biggest wrestling company in the world, already main evented Wrestlemania and have sexual intercours with one of the hottest divas of all time Maryse.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Obvious Work


He's Mexican so he takes his kayfabe seriously.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

What he says is true.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> The Miz is the male Diva of the WWE! This guy is awful at everything he do. I can't think of him in a hardcore match, this guy is gonna cry like a bitch, when he cut himself with blade if he ever do that or get suspended for being pussy. hahahah


lol


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone else read it in ADRs accent?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Mexican JBL seems to really love to step into JBLs footsteps, in more than just one way lol. I'm not even sure if this is kayfabe, why would a heel diss another heel in an interview? Especially the part mentioning "not part of the show", he got all out of his way to explain that this wasn't a kayfabe thing and that Miz is a pussy.

Imo I think normally he wouldn't do it, I'm not even sure if he believes it himself, but following the R-Truth incident the people backstage explicitly demanded for ADR to bury the Miz, I wouldn't be surprised if other guys, who do outside interviews will take a random cheapshot at the Miz aswell, regardless if they really think so or not. It's just easy to take cheapshots at his reality TV career pre WWE.

Basically, this seems more like an attempt to punish the Miz for messing up rather than sincere thoughts. Maybe it's a combo of both, who knows, but I am sure that in first place, it's about making Miz look bad. Maybe Vince or Triple H asked for it.

Edit: Just listened to the interview, he also called him fat and ugly when the interviewer asked him if he was popular with girls lol.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

i promise you delwill be over as fuck when he returns you dont get over with the crowd in a year even if you have won several championships just look at sheamus when he was wwe champ and look at him now it takes time and its not because of his lack of mic skills its the fact that creative fucked him big time.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet Del Rio could punch Miz without punishment because Vince loves him


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Interview seems to be in character, I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

777 said:


> Interview seems to be in character, I wouldn't read too much into it.


Yea but he said "this is not part of the show, I really dislike that guy.." seems genuine to me..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

ADR Speaks the Truth!


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> ADR Speaks the Truth!


Yup ADR is an athlete while Miz is a loud mouth..


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Miz is tapping Maryse so I doubt he cares who hate him lol I know I wouldn't


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

How is disliking the Miz in real life not believable? I've never liked The Miz either. He is the epitome of a douche bag. His picture should be in the dictionary next to 'douche bag'. 

1. A device for used for douching. 
2. (slang) The Miz (insert photo here)

An ex-reality show 'star' who looks and acts like a total douche and headlined Wrestlemania is everyone's best friend back stage? Right. If Miz weren't in WWE, he'd probably be on that other 'reality show', "Tool Academy".

There was a recent RAW episode where Cena showed some backbone for 2 seconds and told Miz to shut his trap or he'd slap the makeup off of his face! Makeup. The Miz. Classic. When Cena Pebbles is verbally mopping the floor with you, what does that say?



Priceless Blaze said:


> Miz is tapping Maryse so I doubt he cares who hate him lol I know I wouldn't


No I wouldn't care either, but that's just another reason to hate him. She's probably just using him for access to the celeb culture/parties (if he really has any...maybe D-list).


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If only Alberto Del Rio broke character live on Raw and told Miz what he thought of him he might just get over then


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

777 said:


> Interview seems to be in character, I wouldn't read too much into it.


fpalm


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio for the win.

Miz...YOU SUCK!


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

Azuran said:


> So true. The Miz would be getting nuclear heat if they ever gave him a monster push like that. I'm actually getting tired of the WWE trying to shove ADR down our throats. They should just move on and accept he's a failure with the fans.


Ridiculously biased, as if Miz didn't get a big push. He beat Cena at Wrestlemania, pushes don't get much bigger than that. I think Miz has had his 15 minutes to be honest, he isn't interesting in the slightest anymore, just being loud and energetic on the mic doesn't cut it especially when your a poor turned dangerous in-ring performer. Unless there are some mass injuries throughout the WWE I don't want to see Miz anywhere near the title picture again. There's only so far kissing Vinces arse and doing 20 talk shows a week can get you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol.. seems like everything is going against Miz these days. He really should take some time off. ADR seems like a pretty reasonable and decent person irl based on what I have seen in his interviews.. MAybe Miz is really very annoying irl.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Miz is tapping Maryse so I doubt he cares who hate him lol I know I wouldn't


Yes but maybe is also one of his weakness.he got all a teen wrestler fan would dream the belt and the hottest diva(imo) has gf.After that the dude is just there without much motivation and looks like doesn't care much about his character or backstage.And Vince doesn't like people that lack backstage respect.Remember the Morrison/Melina issues.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't see what's the big deal is. Not everyone is gonna be liked in this business. But I guess Del Rio must really dislike Miz for him to be so upfront about it.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No I wouldn't care either, but that's just another reason to hate him. She's probably just using him for access to the celeb culture/parties (if he really has any...maybe D-list).


wasn't they dating before he became a top player in the wwe?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> wasn't they dating before he became a top player in the wwe?


I have no idea. But having a hot chick on your arm definitely stirs up jealousy and ill will. Not saying that's the sole cause here, but it could add to it.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

First off maryse is not the hottest woman on the planet like everyone makes here out to be. The likes of Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, Victoria, Trish Stratus, and others blow her looks out the water. I love how miz marks use him dating overrated maryse as an excuse of others being jealous.

1.It says something about maryse herself dating a no talent sorry excuse of a 'wrestler' (which he is not).
2.Who actually wants to be miz anyway? He is horrible.

Would anyone want to be miz to bang maryse? Oh what am I saying, ha I know someone will say yes ha.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Smackdownfan777 said:


> Would anyone want to be miz *to bang maryse? *Oh what am I saying, ha I know someone will say yes ha.


Well I would love to tap that.But I don't want to be The Miz(dunno why I just don't want xD) even if hes a lot more successful at life than me.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Shes probably only with Miz the same reason most Divas are with wrestlers, cuz hes one of the top stars. As soon as he falls down the card, I guarantee that relationship will end.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Shes probably only with Miz the same reason most Divas are with wrestlers, cuz hes one of the top stars. As soon as he falls down the card, I guarantee that relationship will end.


Nah She's dating him since 2007 when he was a jobber on ECW so I doubt she's a bitch and will ditch him when he falls down the card


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

IF this was in character, Del Rio could be turning face very soon. However, it sounds like he genuinely hates him


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know about you, but if I hate someone and wanna rip them up on an interview, I'm gonna sound a lot more serious. I think Del Rio is just annoyed by The Miz. Lol can't wait to see everyone stop calling him boring and hop on the bandwagon because he "shooted" on another star. It's amazing how easily swayed people are.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's easy to be jealous of a guy that's only half as talented as you in the ring, but will always be a bigger draw.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> It's easy to be jealous of a guy that's only half as talented as you in the ring, but will always be a bigger draw.


Just like I said Before...Miz is a Star..Del Rio is a hater..Period


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Shes probably only with Miz the same reason most Divas are with wrestlers, cuz hes one of the top stars. As soon as he falls down the card, I guarantee that relationship will end.


Maryse was dating Miz back when he was on ECW. Plus, she's not even with the company anymore. I doubt she care's whether or not he's a main-eventer or mid-carder.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

My like for Del Rio just went up a little. The Miz is a joke. Just look at that fucking guy...who honestly buys him as legit or a threat to anything? He looks like a scrawny little dork with a fauxhawk. Del Rio is right in that Miz probably did get bullied quite a bit in school. He just has the look of a nerd who is desperately trying hide his nerdiness. Which makes it so hilarious when WWE tries to push him as a badass:lmao

Miz being perceived as a badass is like Urkel being portrayed as one:lmao I thought it was bad enough when they tried to make him a "chick magnet" years ago but when they try to portray him as a tough guy it's just hilarious!

Anyone who was around during the late 1980's/early 1990's?...remember those commercials they had for milk back then with the scrawny, dorky kid standing next to the cute girl? The little dork would say something like..."you may not notice me now, but I'm drinking milk and one day I'm gonna be big and strong"

That's Miz. Except he could drink all the milk in the world and he'd still be a scrawny looking geek. If Maryse is with him it must be out of pitty or stupidity or a mix of both.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Mike` said:


> ADR is right, there's nothing similar about him and Miz. Miz actually gets a reaction.


How pathetic is someone that uses other people's reaction as a judgement tool instead of using his little brain???

Fucking tired with this forum and their ratings, merch sales, reactions, polls, Meltzer, and all that stupid stupid shit.

Del Rio dislikes Miz... we have our right to agree or disagree with him without the help of a "crowd"


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> I don't know about you, but if I hate someone and wanna rip them up on an interview, I'm gonna sound a lot more serious. I think Del Rio is just annoyed by The Miz. Lol can't wait to see everyone stop calling him boring and hop on the bandwagon because he "shooted" on another star. It's amazing how easily swayed people are.


I've always liked Del Rio


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> IF this was in character, Del Rio could be turning face very soon. However, it sounds like he genuinely hates him


Taking into account their WWE's anti bullying campaign.The one going face for this would be Miz.Or it t could be legit hate or Vince way (maybe told ADR to bury him) to punish wrestlers that fall from his grace.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

You know what is stacked against Miz?

I dont think HHH is a huge fan of him so he doesnt have that authority figure to support him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> *If Miz has a lot of female fans:* "I don't think so, because he's fat and ugly."
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0211/549568/alberto-del-rio/#ixzz1m7dGtchB


:lmao


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I will take delrio any day over the miz. Del rio might not be that good in english, and he didn;t have great promos written for him but the guy can wresttle for real and has charisma.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

malcolmx said:


> Yea but he said "this is not part of the show, I really dislike that guy.." seems genuine to me..





ZigglerMark83 said:


> fpalm


Alright, fair enough. In my defense, I just quickly read the OP and responded without giving the matter a whole lot of thought. 

Nowadays it seems like the lines between 'work' and 'shoot' are less distinguishable in general and Twitter certainly ain't helping. Lol. I'm man enough to admit that I was probably way off on this. Does it really matter though?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just listened to the part when he disses The Miz and it was funny as fuck.

"I think he has a lot of female fans."
"I don't think so because he's fat and ugly." :lmao 

ADR gives me a reason to like him, except that doesn't take away from his boringness on TV, although I respect him as a wrestler since he's legit as an athlete and damn experience in the ring.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just listened to the part when he disses The Miz and it was funny as fuck.
> 
> "I think he has a lot of female fans."
> "I don't think so because he's fat and ugly." :lmao
> ...


ADR has charisma and good delivery in his promos IMO. It's the subject matter that is boring, and that isn't ADR's fault, he doesn't write his own promos


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant we need more guys that can talk, not deliberately crappy wrestlers. Wrestling doesn't matter. If they ARE crappy, then so be it, I don't care one way or the other, as long as they're bringing it on the mic, it doesn't matter. I'm not an Otunga fan by any chance but if he were capable of talking, I'd support a push for him, the same as I would Bryan if he could do it. Neither can, so neither deserve to be pushed just the same. This whole mentality that the business should reward the guys who are the best at these little play fighting skits is wrong, it's why ratings are down. They can't entertain people anymore, the fans are ashamed of the product because nobody connects with them, everybody bores the shit out of them.


Youre right bthat we need good talkers but they should at least reach the rock, hogan level of in ring work where they know how to play the crowd.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant we need more guys that can talk, not deliberately crappy wrestlers. Wrestling doesn't matter. If they ARE crappy, then so be it, I don't care one way or the other, as long as they're bringing it on the mic, it doesn't matter. I'm not an Otunga fan by any chance but if he were capable of talking, I'd support a push for him, the same as I would Bryan if he could do it. Neither can, so neither deserve to be pushed just the same. This whole mentality that the business should reward the guys who are the best at these little play fighting skits is wrong, it's why ratings are down. They can't entertain people anymore, the fans are ashamed of the product because nobody connects with them, everybody bores the shit out of them.


If wrestling doesn't matter then why is Smackdown getting it's highest ratings in ages when a guy who you say "can't talk" is champion? Explain that to me, cause I'm sure you'd be one of the guys all over it if the ratings were in the 1's.

By your logic, they should take the wrestling ring away and settle all their problems in a heated debate. That's what you're saying. WWE is not a normal TV show, that's what you don't understand. It's not CSI. It's a wrestling company. If you don't like watching wrestling then why do you bother? WWE always give the titles to "wrestlers" like Bryan, Punk, Del Rio, Orton etc. People who's strongest attribute is their ring work. That will always happen because even WWE, throughout their denial and desperatality to wipe the word "wrestling" away from the business, they know that's what gets people to come to their shows. 

Miz is the exception, not the rule. And before you bring up Batista; Batista could give a hell of a match and had that rare adreneline that gets the crowd on their feet. You say wrestling bores people, that's funny because it's normally the other way around. Atleast for the people I watch wrestling with. They always fast forward the promos to get to the "good stuff." Nobody wants to hear people talk. The talking builds up to the match you're supposed to pay for. Nothing more, nothing less. Nobody gave a fuck whether Bret Hart could talk or not, they just wanted to see him wrestle.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> ADR has charisma and good delivery in his promos IMO. It's the subject matter that is boring, and that isn't ADR's fault, he doesn't write his own promos


Exactly I recall this forum creaming all over him when he first showed up on smackdown. He just needs to be more orignial in his promos.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

With a rant like that, why aren't his promos a hundred times better?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Miz couldn't take a bump for truth. It's not surprising to me that hes a pussy


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

All this Miz hate its funny because you all rode cm punk cock when he buried alberto on the mic on raw.

Now that alberto has spoken bout how he feels bout certain superstar now everyone on his dick.

Seriously The IWC just make me feel like i'm not even part of it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> All this Miz hate its funny because you all rode cm punk cock when he buried alberto on the mic on raw.
> 
> Now that alberto has spoken bout how he feels bout certain superstar now everyone on his dick.
> 
> Seriously The IWC just make me feel like i'm not even part of it.


You don't seem to have a very firm grasp of the English language


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> You don't seem to have a very firm grasp of the English language


Butt hurt much?

What I mentioned aboved is true.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not true, and it's stupid to try to lump the IWC into one singular opinion. The IWC is made up of individuals who possess their own opinions, there is no topic on Earth that the IWC agrees on unanimously and to think that is incredibly ignorant


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds fake to me. What I mean is that Alberto doesn't really hate The Miz, he is staying in character. A real professional doesn't go around talking about he wanted to punch another man in the face, or "almost" as he puts it.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Well we will see if it was fake if they feud.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hopefully everyone backstage bullies the Miz so relentlessly that he gives up and retires.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Hopefully not.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh, ADR is better in ring, but bores me everywhere else. I like the Miz, he's a dick. I find that funny  I don't think Miz is all that great in ring and he needs to get in better shape, but he's entertaining.

Besides, who is ADR to call someone a child when he's the one trying to attack another person? If I were The Miz i'd let ADR hit me, press charges and have his ass deported back to Mexico. Vince might fire me or have me job for a year, but it'd be worth it 

EDIT: ADR reminds me of Brock with the whole "i'm the real deal". He shouldn't be in the WWE if he's mad that he isn't number one because he's better in ring. He doesn't seem to understand that Pro Wrestling is about ENTERTAINING, not proving who's the best fighter.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

You have to understand that ADR is not only a decorated Greco-Roman wrestler and part of a rather extensive wrestling family but he's also from Mexico, a place that takes wrestling *very* seriously.

I like both of them for entirely different reasons. When Miz is on he cuts fantastic promos and can actually go in the ring. ADR is a godlike worker with fantastic heel timing and presence.

I understand why ADR might hate Miz, but this is probably a work, heels do trash heels (see Jericho and last Monday), and they might be trying to turn one of them face.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Fantastic promos? Are you shitting me?

Miz fucking blows in general. His promos are so unconvincing it hurts. 

He really is trying to be a bad guy though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> If wrestling doesn't matter then why is Smackdown getting it's highest ratings in ages when a guy who you say "can't talk" is champion? Explain that to me, cause I'm sure you'd be one of the guys all over it if the ratings were in the 1's.


It's the Road to WrestleMania, duh. Why do I even have to explain that? WWE's ratings are always better this time of year. Besides, as dull as Bryan is, the last year of SmackDown has revolved around Orton and Mark Henry. WOW, that's a line up to set the world on fire. He really has to do a lot of work to surpass that. You make it sound like he's drawing Rock numbers. 

Besides, what good matches has Daniel Bryan even HAD since he became world champion other than when he carried Punk on Raw the other week? He's facing Mark Henry and Big Show, those matches suck.



> By your logic, they should take the wrestling ring away and settle all their problems in a heated debate. That's what you're saying. WWE is not a normal TV show, that's what you don't understand. It's not CSI. It's a wrestling company.


That's not what I'm saying, at all. Pay attention: The act of having a match is important. The QUALITY of the match...is not. A match pushes the story forward, or to a beginning, or to a conclusion. I understand that and do not, in any way, shape or form want that process to be impeded. I'm just telling you the actual level of competition doesn't matter, the objective is different.



> If you don't like watching wrestling then why do you bother?


Habit, and the very small percentage of people that aren't as boring as batshit. Believe it or not, I was a workrate mark at one time. I'm not proud of that...



> WWE always give the titles to "wrestlers" like Bryan, Punk, Del Rio, Orton etc. People who's strongest attribute is their ring work. That will always happen because even WWE, throughout their denial and desperatality to wipe the word "wrestling" away from the business, they know that's what gets people to come to their shows.


I seriously laughed at "Punk's strongest attribute is ring work". You're out of your fucking mind with that statement. One for the ages, I tell you.

Bryan is a temporary world title holder, VERY temporary. Punk is a master of promos and character development, and Del Rio and Orton don't get pushed because of their ring work, they get pushed because of the WWE's #1 criteria to determine who gets pushed - politics. If anything, they're getting pushed based on their look. You don't see Tyson Kidd getting pushed, do you?



> Miz is the exception, not the rule. And before you bring up Batista; Batista could give a hell of a match and had that rare adreneline that gets the crowd on their feet. You say wrestling bores people, that's funny because it's normally the other way around. Atleast for the people I watch wrestling with. They always fast forward the promos to get to the "good stuff." Nobody wants to hear people talk. The talking builds up to the match you're supposed to pay for. Nothing more, nothing less. Nobody gave a fuck whether Bret Hart could talk or not, they just wanted to see him wrestle.


There's plenty of "exceptions". Jeff Hardy, Hogan, Warrior, JBL, Kevin Nash, Goldberg, and plenty more. Even John Cena when he first got to the main event was shit. Just because there are more good workers to hold the belt than bad, don't make the mistake of thinking that means that's why they got the belt. A lot of good workers can talk too, Flair did both equally well. I can guarantee you he would not be a 16 time WHC if he had the personality of Ricky Steamboat, who was equal, if not better than him. He'd be a 1 or 2 time champion at best. These people who hang out with you who you probably just made up to prove a point, are not the majority. If "nobody wants to hear people talk" then why are Rock and Austin the most successful wrestlers of all time, and Alberto Del Rio and Finlay are the two least over wrestlers in WWE history, despite the fact that they can outwork 99% of the people who have ever competed? Oh yeah, cause wrestling doesn't sell the tickets. Bret Hart on top almost put the WWF out of business too, horrible numbers.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Miz does seem like the type of person who would really get irratating quite quickly backstage, all he does is cry and bitch but he does not put his words into action.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Bro said:


> Fantastic promos? Are you shitting me?
> 
> Miz fucking blows in general. His promos are so unconvincing it hurts.
> 
> He really is trying to be a bad guy though.


agreed.

The thing with Miz is that he really tries hard. He has good work ethic, is a mediawhore and has some charisma and mic skills. Only the reason why he isn't taken seriously as a bad guy is because he is harmless. He has one thing though, that he is extremely annoying. Annoying voice, look, mannerisms. But a threat? no way.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

About time people relize he franking sucks!


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't even know why they'd interact much


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Del Rio is boring as fuck on TV, but this made me lulz. I like him a bit more now.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I wasnt sure if this was a worked shoot or if Del Rio legit hates Miz. 

Im gonna go for the latter. Miz seems like he would be an annoying dickhead in real life. Though I also hear that ADR is reportedly a bit of a douche himself.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Alberto has too much swag for most of you urchins.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *It's the Road to WrestleMania, duh. Why do I even have to explain that? WWE's ratings are always better this time of year. Besides, as dull as Bryan is, the last year of SmackDown has revolved around Orton and Mark Henry. WOW, that's a line up to set the world on fire. He really has to do a lot of work to surpass that. You make it sound like he's drawing Rock numbers. *
> You guys always have an excuse. If he's not losing ratings, it's only because of Wrestlemania build up. If it's not Wrestlemania build up, it's because they want to see who the guy is facing. You're like those guys who just won't admit their least favourite wrestler in the world had a good match and try to put all the work on the guy he faced. I bet if John Morrison stole the show at Wrestlemania, you'd say it was only because he had the opportunity to do it and that if (insert your favourite wrestler here) was able to do it, he would have done it better. Whatever.
> 
> *Besides, what good matches has Daniel Bryan even HAD since he became world champion other than when he carried Punk on Raw the other week? He's facing Mark Henry and Big Show, those matches suck.*
> ...


My response.


----------



## Fazz003 (Jan 3, 2012)

Back to the main story...lol @ Miz. His situation is going from bad to worse. I hope he doesn't show up in TNA if he gets released though...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Miz won't get released. The WWE has invested too much in him and they love his media image.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I can see Del Rio not getting along with Miz. Miz does come off as a big pussy and an asskisser.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Cry more ADR. He's accomplished a lot in the WWE and people still don't give a shit about him. Ricardo is more entertaining than him. Both of his reigns were shitty and his promos were awful. Miz brought himself up through the WWE and never gave up. ADR was given everything in mere months of his debut and still bitches.

This Miz hate (from both wrestlers and this board) is starting to get funny. He's one of the hardest working wrestlers both in and out of the ring. And all people do talk shit about him. I'm not worried about him, though; they will push him (and hopefully turn him face) again after Mania. There just isn't much for him to do. And I think thats what is getting to him. He'll bounce back.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Cry more ADR. He's accomplished a lot in the WWE and people still don't give a shit about him. Ricardo is more entertaining than him. Both of his reigns were shitty and his promos were awful. Miz brought himself up through the WWE and never gave up. ADR was given everything in mere months of his debut and still bitches.
> 
> This Miz hate (from both wrestlers and this board) is starting to get funny. He's one of the hardest working wrestlers both in and out of the ring. And all people do talk shit about him. I'm not worried about him, though; they will push him (and hopefully turn him face) again after Mania. There just isn't much for him to do. And I think thats what is getting to him. He'll bounce back.


Miz has the work ethic of a maineventer but the talent of an upper mid-carder at best


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Heel said:


> Where's the abuse for ADR that Punk would get if he said this?


This has nothing to do with Punk. Let's have one thread not be about him shall we?

Anyways. Del Rio coming from a wrestling family and all I can see how he would dislike someone like The Miz. 
The guy doesn't look nor wrestle like he should be anywhere near a ring tbh. That's what it comes down to.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Cry more ADR. He's accomplished a lot in the WWE and people still don't give a shit about him. Ricardo is more entertaining than him. Both of his reigns were shitty and his promos were awful. Miz brought himself up through the WWE and never gave up. ADR was given everything in mere months of his debut and still bitches.
> 
> *This Miz hate (from both wrestlers and this board) is starting to get funny. He's one of the hardest working wrestlers both in and out of the ring. And all people do talk shit about him. I'm not worried about him, though; they will push him (and hopefully turn him face) again after Mania. There just isn't much for him to do. And I think thats what is getting to him. He'll bounce back*.


The Miz hate we're experiencing right now, from both the fans and the locker room, has been there all along, but due to The Miz being in constant good graces up until recently, never got an opportunity to reveal itself. Now that The Miz is temporarily in the doghouse for Survivor Series and the R-Truth botch, the silent haters grew a pair of balls and revealed themselves.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This shoot aside.So like the interview says if true.He gonna return this week and have a match with Sheamus? It would be interesting taking into account Sheamus push I doubt he gonna lose but ADR's is a fave of Vince.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Cry more ADR. He's accomplished a lot in the WWE and people still don't give a shit about him. Ricardo is more entertaining than him. Both of his reigns were shitty and his promos were awful. Miz brought himself up through the WWE and never gave up. ADR was given everything in mere months of his debut and still bitches.
> 
> This Miz hate (from both wrestlers and this board) is starting to get funny. He's one of the hardest working wrestlers both in and out of the ring. And all people do talk shit about him. I'm not worried about him, though; they will push him (and hopefully turn him face) again after Mania. There just isn't much for him to do. And I think thats what is getting to him. He'll bounce back.


ADR is not complaining, he's doing what Triple H and Vince are telling him, WWE has a habit of burying people when they are in the doghouse, it's pretty obvious that ADR got the ok sign from WWE to talk about Miz like he did for almost hurting R-Truth. It's no coincidence people are starting to shoot on the Miz right after the accident.

And ADR is far more talented than Miz anyway, more charismatic, better in the ring, far better look (looks legit), the only thing Miz argubaly has above him are his mic skills and even those have become mediocre since he started thinking he's a roided up gorilla even though he's an average built guy with a frogface in reality. And even then, when he and Miz cut the promo with each other, Miz got totally owned so I'm not sure if there's anything Miz is beeing better at than ADR right now.

It's nobodies but the Miz's fault for getting worse on the mic, slacking in the ring more than ever and combined with his botch, WWE are not turning a blind eye towards him anymore. He is a good upper midcarder imo, but I dunno how the guy can be a maineventer. Sure, he works hard, but working hard doesn't make you look tougher, better in the ring or on the mic by default. He's nowhere near Cena level in either department to get a pass. If your hard work = doing media appearances but not improving as an entertainer, all that hard work means nothing in the end.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Fabregas said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Miz is 100x more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


This ^ ^ ^ 

Del Rio madbro.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Now I'm a Alberto Del Rio fan period.

ps: the comment above me makes me laugh so bad, so glad Miz will never be champ again


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just another reason why the WWE should consider more heel vs heel feuds. Could you imagine the WWE creative team handling this nearly the same way they did with Hardy, and Edge? Obviously, there is no Harlot for either man to bicker over, but something even better. Pride, respect, and proof of character...literally. Could we get a different side to Alberto Del Rio if he were to just be himself. If you really dislike something it can show, and I think the WWE should build the story, but neither man gets to go at it in the ring. Save the match for Wrestlemania, and build it as just these two men not liking each other at all. Loser leaves Raw!!!

Week to week I could see The Miz out there making fun of Del Rio. The WWE creative could really manipulate the fans if they wante to as well. They could easily take The Miz's words for either heel antics, or even as jokes to help build him towards a face turn. Either way I think it works, and especially for Del Rio. Alberto on one hand could be painted as the man who wants the match now, and is constantly kept from getting to The Miz. Now on the other hand Del Rio is made fun of, and is built better as the heel. Thus, setting up a situation where Del Rio comes out the heel, and loses at Wrestlemania, and heads to Smackdown. 

Walking away from this Del Rio is constantly reminded that he has not won a Wrestlemania match yet, and then possibly The Miz turns heel, and reminds everyone that this is yet another victory to Awesomeness for The Miz at yet another Wrestlemania. Remember this was two heels in the beginning, and so one of them stayed on a show. The Miz turning heel makes sense because he didn't ask anyone to cheer him, and that what happened between he, and Del Rio was pure business. Thats why heel vs heel feuds have potential. Del Rio can use his defeat in two ways.

WWE Creative could build him up as a face, but first he has to get the fans on his side. On Smackdown you have stars like Sin Cara, Hunico, and others who could help with that. I feel like if Del Rio is being judged by his peers, it may help him get over as a face. Merely aligning himself with Sin Cara may even help. Less forced acting, and just going natural while realizing you are on camera. Del Rio has on screen presence, but he puts to much in to nothing, and it looks awful.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fabregas said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Miz is 100x more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


??? 

They're both not entertaining at all. I would give the slight edge to Rio because he's better in the ring. Miz isn't good at anything. He sucks on the mic, in the ring, and he doesn't have the look. Least intimidating wrestler of all time.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

lmao. what :lmao


LadyCroft said:


> *Wait a minute... how do you try to punch someone in the face several times and still not be able to do it? lol I don't get that.*


they "held him back". 

does everyone want to join me in a song? I think you know how it goes: "everybody hay-ates Miiiiiiiiz"



Brodus Clay said:


> This shoot aside.So like the interview says if true.He gonna return this week and have a match with Sheamus? It would be interesting taking into account Sheamus push I doubt he gonna lose but ADR's is a fave of Vince.


it's odd, because Vince has Del Rio's best interests in mind, as long as they don't compromise the best interests of others. If push comes to shove I think Del Rio will be left to the wayside yet again, but I don't see it because Del Rio is fresh from a return and this really doesn't have to happen.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

If WWE decides to fire the Miz because they realized he sucks, then they are already stupid enough that they gave him the WWE title. The most richest and valuable prize in sports entertainment, held by The Miz. wow awesome...


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

truk83 said:


> Just another reason why the WWE should consider more heel vs heel feuds. Could you imagine the WWE creative team handling this nearly the same way they did with Hardy, and Edge? Obviously, there is no Harlot for either man to bicker over, but something even better. Pride, respect, and proof of character...literally. Could we get a different side to Alberto Del Rio if he were to just be himself. If you really dislike something it can show, and I think the WWE should build the story, but neither man gets to go at it in the ring. Save the match for Wrestlemania, and build it as just these two men not liking each other at all. Loser leaves Raw!!!
> 
> Week to week I could see The Miz out there making fun of Del Rio. The WWE creative could really manipulate the fans if they wante to as well. They could easily take The Miz's words for either heel antics, or even as jokes to help build him towards a face turn. Either way I think it works, and especially for Del Rio. Alberto on one hand could be painted as the man who wants the match now, and is constantly kept from getting to The Miz. Now on the other hand Del Rio is made fun of, and is built better as the heel. Thus, setting up a situation where Del Rio comes out the heel, and loses at Wrestlemania, and heads to Smackdown.
> 
> ...


Great post.

Repped!


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

ohyeah11 said:


> ???
> 
> They're both not entertaining at all. I would give the slight edge to Rio because he's better in the ring. Miz isn't good at anything. He sucks on the mic, in the ring, and he doesn't have the look. Least intimidating wrestler of all time.


hahahahhaa while Del Rio owns Miz in the Ring Miz can completely destroy him on the mic...Miz bad on the Mic? Obvious blind hater


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

DoubleAwesome said:


> hahahahhaa while Del Rio owns Miz in the Ring Miz can completely destroy him on the mic...Miz bad on the Mic? Obvious blind hater


It still doesn't mean Miz is good on the mic. You want to see people that are actually good on the mic? Watch promos of Flair, Jake Roberts, Curt Hennig, Austin, Rock, Foley, Triple H, Piper, Jericho, Hogan, etc. I can go on forever. Give me a break with Miz. He's a complete joke, and I'm not a hater. Just telling it like I hear it/see it.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

ohyeah11 said:


> ???
> 
> They're both not entertaining at all. I would give the slight edge to Rio because he's better in the ring. Miz isn't good at anything. He sucks on the mic, in the ring, and he doesn't have the look. Least intimidating wrestler of all time.





ohyeah11 said:


> It still doesn't mean Miz is good on the mic. You want to see people that are actually good on the mic? Watch promos of Flair, Jake Roberts, Curt Hennig, Austin, Rock, Foley, Triple H, Piper, Jericho, Hogan, etc. I can go on forever. Give me a break with Miz. He's a complete joke, and I'm not a hater. Just telling it like I hear it/see it.


If Miz is a joke then Ziggler is even a bigger joke than him..Miz is good on the Mic..Watch his promos goddamit! He's not bad on the Mic...You're just a hater...Watch EVERY Miz Promo..He's one of the best mic workers behind Cena Jericho and Punk


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

DoubleAwesome said:


> If Miz is a joke then Ziggler is even a bigger joke than him..Miz is good on the Mic..Watch his promos goddamit! He's not bad on the Mic...You're just a hater...Watch EVERY Miz Promo..He's one of the best mic workers behind Cena Jericho and Punk


You have no idea how much I despise Ziggler (search my posts) so your point is invalid there. He's just as bad as the Miz. 

I can't watch his promos because it's the same boring shit every time. "Really? Really?" I can't take him seriously with his facial expressions either. It makes me laugh when it isn't meant to be funny. I'll pass on your offer. I'd rather watch some Flair, or Austin promos. Wrestlers who are actually entertaining and talented.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

They're both not great on the mic, for ADR it's because of having his promos written for him and lack of freedom.

For Miz it's because of his own repetitiveness and copying Jericho.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> If Miz is a joke then Ziggler is even a bigger joke than him..Miz is good on the Mic..Watch his promos goddamit! He's not bad on the Mic...You're just a hater...Watch EVERY Miz Promo..He's one of the best mic workers behind Cena Jericho and Punk


It's easy to memorise a script. Actually Miz can't even do that considering he forgets his words half the time.

It's what you do in the ring that counts. Ziggler is the best wrestler in the company not named Daniel Bryan. He is the best seller in the world and his freestyle promos are way more entertaining than The Miz's shitty catchphrases.


----------

